# Patent: Canon EF-M 15-45mm f/1.8-3.5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2017)

```
A patent showing a faster version of the EF-M 15-45mm has appeared in the form of three separate optical formulas.</p>
<ul>
<li>EF-M 15-45mm f/1.8-3.5</li>
<li>EF-M 15-45mm f/2.0-4.0</li>
<li>EF-M 15-45mm f/2.8-5.0</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/some-fast-mirrorless-zoom-patents">Canon News</a> Summarizes:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>It also looks like it may be the first canon lens patent application that I’ve seen that specifically mentions that distortion abberation control happens in camera versus being controlled by the lens.</p>

<p>This would tend to make more of a compact camera approach as the powershots do this already, however Canon M’s do not.</p>
<p>As with all patent applications that we show, this is a patent application.  This illustrates to us what Canon is looking at in their research labs.  It may or may not become a patent, and may or may not even after that be used in a camera system.</p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
</p>
```


----------



## brad-man (Nov 18, 2017)

I would like a constant aperture zoom, but this is a pleasant tease...


----------



## ritholtz (Nov 18, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I would like a constant aperture zoom, but this is a pleasant tease...


I am going to wait until Canon releases this lens to switch it to M series. Common walk around lens similar to 17-50mm f/2.8 with IS is very important. That is exactly what Sony is missing all these years.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 18, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I would like a constant aperture zoom, but this is a pleasant tease...



it is!

I am wondering if canon has set it's own design limits with EF-M lenses. it seems to me very interesting that every single lens, regardless of focal, etc is exactly 61mm in diameter within .1mm.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 18, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a constant aperture zoom, but this is a pleasant tease...
> ...



The 61mm "limit" probably has to do with manufacturing economics. Since all M lenses so far (other than the pancake) have been f/3.5 and slower, these new len(s) will break new ground (if they materialize). I doubt an f/1.8 zoom could exist in a 61mm housing. The nifty 50 is around 67mm wide and it don't zoom. But then again, it is full frame...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 18, 2017)

Finally EF-M might be getting some good zoom lenses.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 18, 2017)

What's with group G? Are there really two flat elements, one of them right on the image plane?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Finally EF-M might be getting some good zoom lenses.



The M11-22 is very good, better than the EF-S UWA zooms. But I'd certainly be interested in this as a walk around lens.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 18, 2017)

It seems that Fujio Mitarai has been informed that I bought a Canon EOS M6 last thursday! ;D 
Thank you Fujio!


----------



## woodman411 (Nov 18, 2017)

I hope this materializes. The current efm 18-55 and 15-45 are underwhelming. To be fair, their market value is less than $150 US, so they are budget class. Would love to see a mid-to-high range zoom in efm-like size, would probably be about 400-500 US dollars if this goes through.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 18, 2017)

not interested in any of the those variable aperture versions. Would prefer a 15-45/2.8 CONSTANT aperture. or even a 15-45/3.5 constant aperture.


----------



## okaro (Nov 18, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> not interested in any of the those variable aperture versions. Would prefer a 15-45/2.8 CONSTANT aperture. or even a 15-45/3.5 constant aperture.



I do not get why constant aperture should be relevant. Sure having a fast lens is better than just having a constant aperture.

Will they provide software update for cameras to handle the correction? For which models?


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 19, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> not interested in any of the those variable aperture versions. Would prefer a 15-45/2.8 CONSTANT aperture. or even a 15-45/3.5 constant aperture.



Set the aperture to of the 15-45 f/1.8-3.5 to f/3.5 and done! Constant aperture ratio!


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 19, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Finally EF-M might be getting some good zoom lenses.



The Canon EF-M zooms already there sans 15-45 are already good.

outside of speed, the 11-22 and, 55-200, 18-150 are very good. 18-55 as well if you get a good copy.


----------



## BillB (Nov 19, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> not interested in any of the those variable aperture versions. Would prefer a 15-45/2.8 CONSTANT aperture. or even a 15-45/3.5 constant aperture.



The aging EF-S 17-55 is an example of a constant F2.8 designed for crop coverage and it is not small light or low cost. If you are willing to use it with an adapter, you can put it on your M whenever you want.


----------



## Karlbug (Nov 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> EF-M 15-45mm f/1.8-3.5



If this means something like

15mm, f/1.8
22mm, f/2.0
32mm, f/2.8
45mm, f/3.5

then it's a lens I would pre-order instantly! It would replace two lens I currently use the most (EF-M 22mm 2.0, EF-S 35mm 2.8 ). Just please it's not soft like the current 15-45 and it does not have that stupid collapsible mechanism. :-\


----------



## HaroldC3 (Nov 20, 2017)

Would rather have a 17-70 f2.8-4


----------



## longtallkarl (Nov 20, 2017)

Since I know that Canon is waiting for my input, let me just say, YES PLEASE!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 20, 2017)

longtallkarl said:


> Since I know that Canon is waiting for my input, let me just say, YES PLEASE!



It would definitely push me over the fence to get the M5, but I am less than a squeak, certainly not even a voice, in the thinking of Canon product development. Oh well...


----------



## brad-man (Nov 21, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> longtallkarl said:
> 
> 
> > Since I know that Canon is waiting for my input, let me just say, YES PLEASE!
> ...



In another thread about EF-M lenses, I defiantly stated that I would not purchase another M product until Canon started to release quicker primes and zooms for the system. Then the Halloween refurb special came and a $637 M5 pushed me over the fence like a Friday night drunk. So much for resolve...


----------



## dlee13 (Nov 22, 2017)

As an M5/M3 owner I would LOVE this lens. I got the 15-45mm with my M5 in a kit but have never used it due to the slow aperture. Although I would rather a fixed aperture, this variable aperture would be welcome over the current one and I would DEFINITELY buy this.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 1, 2017)

I invested into the M system this October during their massive refurbished sale. I'm extremely pleased that I went with the M5, as it's a great travel camera. The 15-45 lens is ultra compact and light, which is great news, but the aperture is slow - I get the compromise. My biggest reason for buying this lens was it's 24mm equivalent FOV. It's my favorite wide angle focal length. My plan is to swap to the 22mm f/2, adapted 50mm STM (looks very cool mounted) and a manual 35mm lens for low light stuff. So if this lens comes out...I may be first in line to get it! An f/1.8 or f/2 15mm would be sick. However, I'd take another pancake lens too. The 22mm is lovely.


----------

